# imac dv + message lecteur dvd introuvable = pb!!!



## ilfotoubienm'expliquer (13 Juillet 2004)

1ère visite sur ce forum, je l'espère fructueuse et instructive. Voici mon pb : j'ai donc un imac dv qui doit dater de 98 (un des 1ers koi) fourni avec os 8-5 ou 8-6 (sais plus).. il ya 3/4 ans, j'ai eu un plantage monstrueux (ttes les données perdues...   ... depuis, on m'a réinstallé Os9-1 et partitionné le disque dur.  et donc depuis, impossible de lire les dvd, j'ai le message suivant : Impossible d'ouvrir l'application "lecteur dvd apple", le matériel requis est inrtouvable. 
Or il me semble bien que le lecteur dvd est installé (il l'était avec OS 8-5;6 en tt cas???) donc, il doit bein être KELKEPART ???? mais où ??? n'y connaissant RIEN (mais vraiment rien) je n'ose pas m'aventurer dans les entrailles de l'ordi, donc si kelkun pouvait me donner une piste ????   
autre pb (tant que j'y suis): mon ordi ne s'éteint plus correctement, spécial-> éteindre, la barre des réglages en bas disparaît, mais l'écran reste allumé, je suis obligée d'éteindre avec le bouton du moniteur (pas normal ???)
et enfin, il doit avoir qq pb de mémoires, car il plante qd j'insére plusieurs images dans un document word ou ppoint ou n'importe d'ailleurs .... 
Si ça peut vous être utiles, voici les infos à propose de votre odinateur : Mac OS 9-1 / Version : Mac OS FU1 -9-1 / Mém. intégrée : 64 Mo / Mém. virtuelle : 161 Mo utilisés sur sytème. plus gros bloc inutilisé : 92,7 Mo (je recopie tout bien car j'y comprends rien et cépapourrire!)
Donc voilà .... si kelkun pouvait m'aider ... merci mille fois !!!!


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2004)

ilfotoubienm'expliquer a dit:
			
		

> 1ère visite sur ce forum, je l'espère fructueuse et instructive. Voici mon pb : j'ai donc un imac dv qui doit dater de 98 (un des 1ers koi) fourni avec os 8-5 ou 8-6 (sais plus).. il ya 3/4 ans, j'ai eu un plantage monstrueux (ttes les données perdues...  ... depuis, on m'a réinstallé Os9-1 et partitionné le disque dur. et donc depuis, impossible de lire les dvd, j'ai le message suivant : Impossible d'ouvrir l'application "lecteur dvd apple", le matériel requis est inrtouvable.
> Or il me semble bien que le lecteur dvd est installé (il l'était avec OS 8-5;6 en tt cas???) donc, il doit bein être KELKEPART ???? mais où ??? n'y connaissant RIEN (mais vraiment rien) je n'ose pas m'aventurer dans les entrailles de l'ordi, donc si kelkun pouvait me donner une piste ????


si la personne t a repartitionne le disque elle t a efface le disque. donc le "lecteur dvd" de 8.x a disparu et a premiere vue, elle ne t a pas fait la reinstalle avec un CD d iMac comprenant ce fameux logiciel "Lecteur DVD Apple"... tu devrais pouvoir t en tirer via un telechargement sur le site apple sinon par l intermediaire de quelqu un l ayant installe encore pour OS9



			
				ilfotoubienm'expliquer a dit:
			
		

> autre pb (tant que j'y suis): mon ordi ne s'éteint plus correctement, spécial-> éteindre, la barre des réglages en bas disparaît, mais l'écran reste allumé, je suis obligée d'éteindre avec le bouton du moniteur (pas normal ???)


:hein: :affraid:



			
				ilfotoubienm'expliquer a dit:
			
		

> et enfin, il doit avoir qq pb de mémoires, car il plante qd j'insére plusieurs images dans un document word ou ppoint ou n'importe d'ailleurs ....


oui alors la plusieurs solutions : rajouter une barette de ram (si c est un iMac a lecteur tiroir essaye les barrettes de chez MacWay SO-DIMM pour iMac de 128Mo, arreter d utiliser les merdouilles de microsoft pour os9 ou 8  ou sinon allouer plus de memoire aux logiciels plantogenes pour se faire, il faut quitter l application en question, aller faire un control-clic sur l icone de l application, demander les infos sur l application puis dans l onglet choisir memoire puis choisir combien tu alloues



			
				ilfotoubienm'expliquer a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut vous être utiles, voici les infos à propose de votre odinateur : Mac OS 9-1 / Version : Mac OS FU1 -9-1 / Mém. intégrée : 64 Mo / Mém. virtuelle : 161 Mo utilisés sur sytème. plus gros bloc inutilisé : 92,7 Mo (je recopie tout bien car j'y comprends rien et cépapourrire!)
> Donc voilà .... si kelkun pouvait m'aider ... merci mille fois !!!!


tu es de la famille a http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?find=lastposter&t=69484


----------

